
New holiday report shows Apple leading phone activations - electic
https://9to5mac.com/2016/12/27/flurry-analytics-2016-apple-leads-holiday-phone-activations/
======
andrewclunn
I'm seeing a trend among my own social group and family (so warning anecdotal
evidence). Everyone seems to start with Android as their first smart phone,
but as they gain upward mobility economically they switch to iPhones, and then
the more people around them who have iPhones the more they want to switch.

EDIT -

Could be how annoying it is to get those iMessage group messages on a non-
iPhone phone.

